# WM 2016 Rate changes: Housekeeping, Bonus Time and new TOT



## rhonda (Dec 25, 2015)

The following 2016 updates are posted to the Worldmark home page.


			
				WM said:
			
		

> *2016 Adjustments to Bonus Time and Housekeeping*
> Source:  https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/news/2016_housekeeping_and_bonus_time_fees.shtml
> 
> The 2016 WorldMark, The Club annual budget was recently approved by the WorldMark Board of Directors at their October meeting. During a time when prices are increasing daily due to higher energy and utility costs, increased healthcare and labor costs, as well as higher taxes and regulatory requirements, we are happy to report that *Bonus Time will only increase by one-fifth of a penny per credit from $.058/credit to $.060/credit, with a minimum of $50 USD for each night reserved*. WorldMark was able to keep costs under control thanks to sound management and leveraging our Developer's resources and contacts.
> ...





			
				WM said:
			
		

> *Updates to Resort Taxes*
> Source: https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/news/resort_taxes.shtml
> 
> Many of our WorldMark resorts are located in areas that require collection of a lodging, occupancy or goods and services tax. These rates change each year, and occasionally new taxes are imposed on certain WorldMark resort locations. Effective January 1, 2016, many of these tax rates will be increasing, and a few will be decreasing. Also, 19 additional WorldMark resorts have been subjected to a new tax, effective on all stays confirmed on or after January 1, 2016.


----------



## presley (Jan 1, 2016)

Copy/pasting this for people who might be exchanging into the system:

The resorts that will be assessed new lodging taxes are as follows:
WorldMark Bass Lake
WorldMark Bear Lake
WorldMark Eagle Crest
WorldMark Grand Lake
WorldMark Lake Tahoe
WorldMark Las Vegas - Boulevard
WorldMark Las Vegas - Spencer Street
WorldMark Las Vegas - Tropicana Avenue
WorldMark Midway
WorldMark Park City
WorldMark Running Y
WorldMark South Shore
WorldMark St. George
WorldMark Wolf Creek
WorldMark Canmore-Banff
WorldMark Vancouver - The Canadian
WorldMark Victoria
WorldMark Whistler - Cascade Lodge
WorldMark Whistler - Sundance

Lodging Tax (LT)/Transient Occupancy Tax (TOT)
Taxes are required to be charged on reservations made for owner stays at certain resorts. These taxes can have different names but are commonly referred to as lodging taxes or occupancy taxes. The taxability of stays and the rate at which the nightly stays are taxed vary by taxing authority (state and/or local) based on the location of the resort. Rates are not determined by WorldMark and are subject to change without notice. Any applicable taxes must be paid in full at the time a reservation is made.

ALYESKA PRINCE HOTEL & RESORT
Unit Type
Rate
Hotel	$10.00
WORLDMARK ANAHEIM
Unit Type
Rate
Studio	$19.17
1 Bedroom	$22.22
2 Bedroom	$25.27
3 Bedroom	$28.32
2 BD Presidential	$40.51
3 BD Presidential	$46.61
4 BD Presidential	$52.70
WORLDMARK ANGELS CAMP
Unit Type
Rate
1 Bedroom	$13.45
2 Bedroom	$14.56
3 Bedroom	$15.67
2 BD Penthouse	$18.40
3 BD Penthouse	$19.64
WORLDMARK BIRCH BAY
Unit Type
Rate
Studio	$5.42
1 Bedroom	$6.25
2 Bedroom	$7.75
3 Bedroom	$9.19
3 BD Penthouse	$15.29
WORLDMARK BLAINE
Unit Type
Rate
1 Bedroom	$6.02
2 Bedroom	$7.58
3 Bedroom	$9.01
WORLDMARK CHELAN - LAKE HOUSE
Unit Type
Rate
1 Bedroom Deluxe	$9.58
3 Bedroom	$12.45
3 Bedroom Lake View	$14.36
3 Bedroom Deluxe	$13.41
3 BD Deluxe Lake View	$15.31
WORLDMARK DEER HARBOR
Unit Type
Rate
Studio Deluxe Cottage	$13.18
1 Bedroom Cottage	$8.87
1 Bedroom Suite	$11.45
1 Bedroom	$12.32
2 BD Presidential	$21.82
3 BD Penthouse	$18.36
WORLDMARK DEPOE BAY
Unit Type
Rate
2 Bedroom	$7.80
3 Bedroom	$9.42
WORLDMARK DISCOVERY BAY
Unit Type
Rate
2 Bedroom	$7.81
2 Bedroom Plus	$8.50
2 Bedroom Deluxe	$10.63
WORLDMARK INDIO
Unit Type
Rate
Studio	$7.46
1 Bedroom	$9.22
2 Bedroom	$11.05
3 Bedroom	$12.88
3 BD Penthouse	$16.62
3 BD Presidential	$19.53
4 BD Presidential	$24.39
WORLDMARK ISLA MUJERES
Unit Type
Rate
Studio	$2.50
1 Bedroom	$3.72
WORLDMARK KAPA`A SHORE
Unit Type
Rate
1 Bedroom	$3.90
2 Bedroom	$4.63
WORLDMARK KIHEI
Unit Type
Rate
Studio	$3.90
1 Bedroom	$3.90
2 Bedroom	$4.63
3 Bedroom	$5.37
WORLDMARK KONA
Unit Type
Rate
1 Bedroom	$3.90
2 Bedroom	$4.63
WORLDMARK LA PALOMA
Unit Type
Rate
2 Bedroom	$2.89
WORLDMARK LAKE CHELAN SHORES
Unit Type
Rate
1 Bedroom Suite	$4.75
1 Bedroom	$5.34
2 Bedroom	$7.02
WORLDMARK LEAVENWORTH
Unit Type
Rate
2 Bedroom	$8.81
WORLDMARK LONG BEACH
Unit Type
Rate
Studio	$9.01
1 Bedroom	$9.95
2 Bedroom	$11.48
3 Bedroom	$13.30
3 BD Presidential	$26.64
WORLDMARK MARINA DUNES
Unit Type
Rate
2 Bedroom	$22.39
WORLDMARK MARINER VILLAGE
Unit Type
Rate
1 Bedroom	$6.84
2 Bedroom	$8.49
WORLDMARK PISMO BEACH
Unit Type
Rate
1 Bedroom	$15.05
WORLDMARK RANCHO VISTOSO
Unit Type
Rate
Studio	$7.55
1 Bedroom	$7.93
2 Bedroom	$8.67
3 Bedroom	$9.42
3 BD Penthouse	$11.79
WORLDMARK SANTA FE
Unit Type
Rate
Hotel	$6.85
Compact Studio	$8.49
Compact 1 Bedroom	$8.70
1 Bedroom	$9.69
WORLDMARK SEASIDE
Unit Type
Rate
Studio	$7.91
1 Bedroom	$9.23
2 Bedroom	$10.55
3 Bedroom	$14.50
3 BD Penthouse	$17.14
WORLDMARK SEATTLE - THE CAMLIN*
Unit Type
Rate
Studio	$11.51
Studio Plus	$12.94
1 Bedroom	$15.35
2 Bedroom	$18.61
2 Bedroom Deluxe	$20.03
2 BD Penthouse	$21.44
*Rate is inclusive of the Seattle Convention and Trade Center Tax.
WORLDMARK SOLVANG
Unit Type
Rate
Studio	$9.96
1 Bedroom	$12.30
2 Bedroom	$12.77
2 BD Penthouse	$19.60
3 Bedroom	$11.77
3 BD Penthouse	$17.48
WORLDMARK SURFSIDE INN
Unit Type
Rate
1 Bedroom	$5.58
2 Bedroom	$7.30
WORLDMARK VALLEY ISLE
Unit Type
Rate
Studio	$3.90
1 Bedroom	$3.90
2 Bedroom	$4.63
WORLDMARK WEST YELLOWSTONE
Unit Type
Rate
Studio	$2.85
1 Bedroom	$3.08
2 Bedroom	$3.66
3 Bedroom	$4.02
3 BD Presidential	$7.51
WORLDMARK WINDSOR
Unit Type
Rate
Studio	$11.95
1 Bedroom	$14.79
2 Bedroom	$15.01
3 Bedroom	$17.63
3 BD Deluxe	$20.46
3 BD Penthouse	$26.14
WORLDMARK ZIHUATANEJO
Unit Type
Rate
Hotel	$1.63
Studio Hotel	$2.04
Studio	$2.54
1 BD Penthouse	$3.53
1 BD Presidential	$4.61


Lodging Tax (LT)/Transient Occupancy Tax (TOT) - Rental Reservations Only
Lodging tax on rental reservations is a tax charged on a percentage basis of a total reservation charge, and requirements are based on city and/or regional laws. Rates vary by resort location and are not determined by WorldMark. The rates are subject to change without notice. Lodging Tax must be paid in full at the time a reservation is made for any of the following resorts.

RESORT	CURRENT RATE
WorldMark Bass Lake	11%
WorldMark Bear Lake	10.55%
WorldMark Bend – Seventh Mountain	9%
WorldMark Eagle Crest	9%
WorldMark Grand Lake	5.90%
WorldMark Havasu Dunes	10.80%
WorldMark Lake Tahoe	13%
WorldMark Las Vegas – Boulevard	12%
WorldMark Las Vegas – Spencer Street	12%
WorldMark Las Vegas – Tropicana	12%
WorldMark Midway	12.60%
WorldMark Palm Springs – Plaza Resort & Spa	11.5%
WorldMark Park City	9.35%
WorldMark Reno	13.5% and $2 flat rate per night
WorldMark Running Y	9%
WorldMark San Francisco	16.25%
WorldMark South Shore	13.00%
WorldMark St. George	11.60%
WorldMark Wolf Creek	11.10%

Goods and Services Tax (GST)
GST is a value-added tax charged on a percentage basis of a total reservation charge when booking WorldMark South Pacific Club by Wyndham and/or Wyndham Vacation Resorts Asia Pacific and Canadian Resorts. GST is charged on all reservations using a rental payment option. Rates vary by resort location. Rates are not determined by WorldMark and are subject to change without notice. GST must be paid in full at the time a reservation is made for the following locations.

LOCATION	CURRENT RATE
All Australia Resorts	10.00%
All New Zealand Resorts	15.00%
All Canada Resorts:	
WorldMark Canmore	9%
WorldMark Vancouver - The Canadian	15.00%
WorldMark Victoria	15.00%
WorldMark Whistler - Cascade Lodge	15.00%
WorldMark Whistler -- Sundance	15.00%

Energy Surcharge
An Energy Surcharge is a charge assessed by a resort to cover additional power costs associated with certain locations. The Energy Surcharge is secured by credit card during check-in at the resort, and is processed upon check-out. Rates are per day and are subject to change without notice. Please note that WorldMark does not retain or profit in any way from this surcharge.

RESORT	CURRENT RATE
WorldMark St. Thomas – Elysian Beach Resort	$22.00

Non-WorldMark Resort Onsite Charges
Any assessed taxes on a reservation to a WorldMark, The Club resort are always collected at the time of booking, however our affiliate resorts may have assessed taxes that are collected at the front desk at the time of check-in. Please be aware that when booking a CLUB WYNDHAM resort or Vacation Internationale resort, you may be asked to pay TOT or other tax upon arrival. Contact the resort front desk for specific information.

Information Current as of 1/1/2016


----------



## taterhed (Jan 2, 2016)

Outstanding post P! Happy NY's


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 2, 2016)

It is unusual for a resort (or resort system) to charge TOT at time of booking.  Most collect them at time of check in.  The local government is already double dipping by charging TOT after charging property tax.  In general, if you pay property tax you are not a transient, you are are an owner.  Perhaps since Worldmark is considered more of a membership than deeded  owners (even though members are responsible for paying the ownership costs through the dues) the local governments are able to claim that stays by owners and guest are transient stays.  Hawaii doesn't care and charges TOT unless you are staying someplace that is considered your personal residence.


----------

